# The Lyrical Expressions Thread



## Jingo (Feb 2, 2010)

Like the Picture My Mood or Sound of My Mood threads, but where you post lyrics from songs about what you're feeling. <: 


_On a bed of nails you see no face of freedom
Still you hang on to dreams of something you'll never find
When you're in that deep you sacrifice your vision
Yeah, you lose your sight pretending you're not blind

I've been hanging on threads of emotion
I've been lost in a riddle so deep
I've been blinded by my own devotion
I've been running down this dead end street
All I wanted was a house on the mountain
We could play like a king and queen
Never wanted the world on my shoulders
Never wanted this brutal awakening
This brutal awakening_


----------



## by every star (Mar 20, 2010)

_If you left it up to me,
Every day would be a holiday from real.
We'd waste our weeks beneath the sun,
We'd fry our brains and say,
"It's so much fun out here."_

Jack's Mannequin, "Holiday From Real"


----------



## silverlined (Jul 8, 2009)

_"There are very many things
I would like to say to you,
but i've lost my way
and I've lost my words.
There are very many places
I would like to go
but I can't find the key
to open my door.
The weight of my words-
you can't feel it anymore.
The weight of my words-
you can't feel it anymore.
There are very many ways
I would like to break the spell
you've cast upon me.
Because all the time
I sacrificed myself
to make you want me,
has made you haunt me.
The weight of my words
you can't feel it anymore..."_

Kings of Convenience-" The Weight of my Words"


----------



## The Psychonaut (Oct 29, 2009)

my sig is my post.

the lyrics are taken out of context though, which is why they dont match up as well...


----------



## silverlined (Jul 8, 2009)

I apologize in advance because I know I'm totally going to spam this post in the future. :tongue: (great idea btw, I love hearing my mood in beautiful lyrics)

Anyway, here's another one. I bolded the parts I especially connect to right now. I just love how she words it.



> "Done Wrong by ANI DIFRANCO"
> 
> *the wind is ruthless
> the trees shake angry fingers at the sky*
> ...


----------



## Jingo (Feb 2, 2010)

_When the one thing you're looking for_
_Is nowhere to be found_
_And you're backstepping all of your moves_
_trying to figure it out_
_You want to reach out_
_You want to give in_
_Your head's wrapped around what's around the next bend_
_You wish you could find something warm_
_'cause you're shivering cold_

Something Inside by Jonathon Rhys Meyers


----------



## Danse Macabre (Oct 30, 2009)

"_Day in, day out, day in, day out, day in, day out, day in, day out, day in, day out, day in, day out!_"

Digital - Joy Division


----------

